# Shiny New Obedience title!!!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Yup, Lars and I went out and finished up our CD we started last month this weekend. We got our second leg on Saturday with a 194 and no placement...which is perfectly fine!! I was really happy with our score. And yesterday's judge was way tougher and we got a 3rd place after winning a run off with a 191.5. Once again, the judge loved Lars' off leash heeling and we only lost one point there.

Lars LOVES to heel and when he's on leash, he tends to forge. That's where we lost points with forges and being wide on turns. Oh well, there's always something to work on. :redface:

We're going to go full steam ahead with agility for the rest of the reason and we may go out and do some bumper CD legs this summer. But, we'll start working on our CDX too which I'm sure Lars will think is seriously cool. :rockon:


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congratulations on finishing up that CD!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

MrsBoats said:


> Yup, Lars and I went out and finished up our CD we started last month this weekend. We got our second leg on Saturday with a 194 and no placement...which is perfectly fine!! I was really happy with our score. And yesterday's judge was way tougher and we got a 3rd place after winning a run off with a 191.5. Once again, the judge loved Lars' off leash heeling and we only lost one point there.
> 
> Lars LOVES to heel and when he's on leash, he tends to forge. That's where we lost points with forges and being wide on turns. Oh well, there's always something to work on. :redface:
> 
> We're going to go full steam ahead with agility for the rest of the reason and we may go out and do some bumper CD legs this summer. But, we'll start working on our CDX too which I'm sure Lars will think is seriously cool. :rockon:


Congratulations! Now you can get on with the fun stuff!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

WHOOT!! Congrats to you & Lars! Wishing you both well!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! I'm such an addict...I spent a good part of this evening figuring out what shows are when. We 1 leg away on 4 agility titles and one UKC CD title. It's killing me...we've got to finish some of these things up! LOL


----------

